# NUBAR Prisms Collection 2010



## Bec688 (Dec 17, 2009)

NUBAR Prisms Collection 2010












Inspired by the colorful play of light through a prism, those bands of light and color are embodied in nubar’s Prisms Collection. Each shade in the Prism Collection is filled with holographic glitter reflecting every color of the rainbow, with base colors just as varied, ranging from subtle neutrals to vivid pink to pale blue. Going a step beyond holographic nail lacquers, nubar’s Prism Collection is a celebration of color and light. As all nubar products, they are free of formaldehyde, phthalates, and toluene, as well as vegan and cruelty free.







Spark





Jewel





Gem





Essence





Treasure





Brilliance





Absolute





Prize


source 1
source 2


I can't wait to see Scrangies swatches of these...


----------



## Ricci (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow I love this collection!


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 17, 2009)

They look a bit blah in these photos, though I know it can ve very hard to photograph glitter/holo polish. If it had a shinier top coat on I think it would bring out the glitz more.


----------



## bCreative (Dec 17, 2009)

Eh. Not really my style.


----------



## Roxie (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm not really into nail polish but I have a couple friends who are and would love this!


----------



## Lucy (Dec 17, 2009)

i kinda like gem and prize. nothing wow-worthy from those swatches but as you say, they're hard to photograph. hopefully scrangie will give us better ones!


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 18, 2009)

I neeeeeed Jewel and Absolute hehe. Scrangie is an evil lacquer temptress


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 19, 2009)

Miss Scrangie has posted her swatches...



What would we do without her!






Spark






Jewel






Gem






Essence






Treasure






Brilliance






Absolute






Prize


----------



## Primandpolished (Jan 13, 2010)

*Drools* Treasure and Essence are my favorites in this collection.


----------

